# Kaffeine, London W1



## lookseehear

Just had my first trip to Kaffeine, had a really really nice ristretto and flat white.

Seemed like a really friendly atmosphere, nice staff who knew what they were doing. They went to lengths to find seating for two ladies with a baby and a pushchair at what is probably one of the busiest times of day.

I wish I could begin to describe the flavour of the ristretto, but it was a bit too much of a sensory overload! Great mouthfeel (I say great, it seemed great but I haven't had enough good coffee to have anything to compare it to!) and really rich flavours. There was some acidity which wasn't overbearing and a really nice aftertaste.

This kind of makes me sad that there aren't more places like Kaffeine, it's too far from work for me to go at lunch regularly and all I have around me is Eat, Pret, *$s and caffe nero. I've espresso from and been disappointed by all of these supposed 'coffee shops', it isn't even worth the effort!

Maybe I'll just become a tea drinker when I can't get to Kaffeine or Monmouth.


----------



## ChiarasDad

Thanks for this - somehow I hadn't heard of them before. They're in the part of London that I visit most often, so I'll have to give them a try.

Have you tried Tapped & Packed, also in W1? They've become a favourite for me.


----------



## ChiarasDad

A bit tangential, but Kaffeine's home page says they use a 110v Robur grinder. Is there a reason why a 110v grinder would be preferred to a UK-voltage one?

(And I wonder if they run the grinder at 110v/60Hz, or at 50Hz using just a voltage converter. I guess I'll have to go in and ask.)


----------



## Glenn

I would hesitate a guess at using the power difference for a lower grinding speed. I may be wrong and have invited the owner of Kaffeine, a very nice chap called Peter to comment.

Great to hear the team found you a seat. Going above and beyond is just part of everyday life for the staff at Kaffeine


----------



## RolandG

Will say I didn't quite click with Kaffeine when I went there, but definitely could do with another visit. Of all the London shops, I'd agree Tapped & Packed impressed the most (of the limited selection I've tried yet).

Worth checking the London Coffee Map to see if you can find somewhere closer to your work







- http://www.worldbaristachampionship.com/2010-london-coffee-map.html


----------



## lookseehear

Haha Glenn I wasn't one of the ladies with a pushchair! I'm a 24 year old guy! The ladies were sat near me and someone came out and said that they were doing their best to find them a seat then a few mins later helped them in with the pushchair.

I've not tried tapped and packed but I'll definitely check it out. I'm on the strand for work so there isn't anywhere really close but were moving offices to shaftsbury avenue after Christmas so I'll be within 30 seconds of monmouth and there are several others that are close.


----------



## ChiarasDad

I was there yesterday, just in time for the lunch rush so it was madly crowded, but I had a good experience.

Oddly enough I'm going to start with the food. There's a very active kitchen somewhere back in the recesses of the place, with new items coming out into the display area every few minutes during lunch time. Everything looked freshly prepared, not delivered-sometime-this-morning. My salmon-spinach-capers-Lord-knows-what-else panino was absolutely delicious. Any time I'm looking for a meal with my coffee, Kaffeine will be far and away my first choice.

As lookseehear said, friendly and helpful people, who don't just stay behind the counter but bustle around finding space for people, serving food and drinks, and doing whatever else needs doing. I asked a couple of coffee questions of one of the staff who was holding open the door to let some of the crowd's excess body heat out, and he was cheerful and helpful, seeming pleased to chat.

Onward to the coffee. I started with a double ristretto, which was very well prepared and very tasty. I got both the brightness in the coffee (Square Mile Autumn, I'm pretty sure) and the sweet, sugary notes as well. A small glass of water was served with it, a relatively rare touch which I appreciated. I followed with a single macchiato, which was also beautifully prepared.

Though both of my drinks were really good by any standard, I didn't feel they were absolutely category-leading best-in-Europe drinks at that particular time on that particular day. That could have been down to me just as easily as to them. But I look forward to visiting again, perhaps when the shop is less busy so I can focus better on what's being served.


----------



## Mr8ean

This place is always stupidly busy whenever I have visited. It might just be me but I can never truly relax and enjoy my coffee if i feel I am hogging a seat. However, they are clearly doing something right because people keep coming back.


----------



## garydyke1

Shame to hear that this place isnt the best to chill out in, we had intended to visit this weekend. Maybe Notes , Prufrock, Dose or Dept of Coffee are better choice? (St Ali is a given)


----------



## lookseehear

If you're in the area, I'd at least go for an espresso. It's so close to Oxford Street that if you're doing some shopping it's a stone's throw away.

Then you could grab a boris bike and head down Oxford Street to Monmouth, then across to Prufrock and St Ali - Could be quite a caffeinated day though!


----------



## garydyke1

No time for shopping, just visiting museums , galleries, coffeeshops etc

The bikes are a good idea we had thought about that


----------



## MikeHag

If you get a boris bike and if you have an iphone, defo grab one of the free apps that show you the closest docking station. They're great. Boris bikes are my favourite thing about London.


----------



## ChiarasDad

gary, while Kaffeine is bustling and isn't the best place to chill in, if you're in that area I very highly recommend Speakeasy. They're just off Carnaby Row (find your way to Pylones, the little shop selling colourful hairbrushes/teakettles/toys/etc., then turn down the alleyway adjacent), make very good drinks, and are a very calm and soothing place to step out of the hubbub and just relax for a spell.


----------



## garydyke1

We popped in yesterday at 5.30 as we had time to kill before our train back to brum. Place was quiet and they were just shutting up for the day

They provided the best pull of Redbrick (Salt's was more sour & Flatwhite's ''custom blend'' tasted identical to Salt's Redbrick!).

Laura had a flatwhite and Blueberry muffin, both awesome.


----------



## blaclcoffeeforme

Tapped and Packed is my favourite as well. I'm close to having tried pretty much everything they have. Haven't benn dissapointed so far.

Plus I absolutely love the decor and cosy atmosphere of their interior!


----------



## garydyke1

ONly been once and had a below par vac-pot from T&P they were busy and I wasnt in the right mood to provide feedback


----------



## blaclcoffeeforme

I tried Kaffein and quite enjoyed it! I went very early in the morning though and even that's a good time for coffee, it was still way to early for it to be busy.









Loved the coffee, but if I am to drink such great coffee I sure wanna have peace and not have to fight an old lady for a place to sit.


----------



## bewiched

Popped in this week, the product (flat white) was good, what struck me as much as anything was how clean and organised the place was, the owner clearly runs a very tight ship! Will try tapped and packed next time we are down.


----------



## Lord Fluff

Still my favourite place to go for a coffee in London - as someone else has noted the food (cakes, sandwiches, salads) are always top notch, though for lunch you'll need to be there early or risk them running out just as it gets to your turn!

Friendly baristas too - as long as it's not peak time they're happy to chat about brew recipes and so on.


----------



## Ant

I went to Kaffeine's second store on Eastcastle street on Wednesday night to join one of their latte art classes for a bit of fun. Had a great time learning some good tips from their baristas Sam and Dan. Really friendly bunch there. Had a go on their gorgeous Victoria Arduino Black Eagle machine and managed some vague patterns by the end of the night


----------



## dwalsh1

Was in there yesterday after work (the new shop). Was making conversation with the owner Peter. Strange looking guy but friendly enough.


----------

